# Comment démonter le radiateur d'un iMac G5 ?



## Berry (26 Juin 2007)

la puce vidéo de mon iMac G5 rend l'âme
ça sent le faux contact car, quand il fait bien chaud, les défauts d'affichage disparaissent

Pour en avor le cur net, j'aimerais bien accéder à cette puce
il me semble que la carte graphique est située sous le gros radiateur (alu+cuivre) où est inscrit "G5"

je ne trouve nulle part un pas à pas ou des indications pour le démontage de cette partie de la bête

donc, si quelqu'un sait... merci !


----------



## anneee (26 Juin 2007)

quelques photos

ou ici en anglais

d'après ce que l'on peut lire, le démontage n'est pas très dur mais le réassemblage de la machine est très périlleuse

bon courage


----------



## Berry (27 Juin 2007)

merci pour les liens
mais... 
j'ai le modèle d'iMac juste avant... j'aurais dû préciser
iMac juin 2005


----------



## anneee (27 Juin 2007)

http://www.google.fr/webhp?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&btnG=Rechercher


----------



## Berry (27 Juin 2007)

anneee a dit:


> http://www.google.fr/webhp?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&btnG=Rechercher



merci du lien
mais avant de poster ici, j'ai déjà utilisé google


----------

